# Happy 21st Birthday Barnaby!



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Birthday beautiful boy, not a day goes by, that we don't love and miss you xxx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 21st Barnaby!


----------



## Macca (Aug 11, 2011)

What a beautiful tribute! He must have had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Aw, thinking of you and Barnaby... 🥰


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Happy 21st Birthday Barnaby. I didn't have a chance to get to know you but I bet you were a special guy.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Miss you sweet Barnaby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Forever in your heart - happy birthday


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Happierest Birthdai Barnabee!

Sorree tu bee late tuda pardee, but I bringed soks.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday to Barnaby, an extremely handsome, magical and unforgettable boy. Love you forever, Sweetheart!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you all for the lovely posts remembering my boy x


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Oh Barnaby! I'm so sorry to be late remembering the birthday of one of my very favorite boys!!! Happy 21st birthday, you handsome guy! I hope you had a party at the Rainbow Bridge and got lots and lots of treats. You are still remembered and still missed by us. Chumlee sends you a whole basket of extra-stinky athletic socks and he sends a whole basket of clean cyber socks to your Mum 💕 💕 💕


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

brianne said:


> Oh Barnaby! I'm so sorry to be late remembering the birthday of one of my very favorite boys!!! Happy 21st birthday, you handsome guy! I hope you had a party at the Rainbow Bridge and got lots and lots of treats. You are still remembered and still missed by us. Chumlee sends you a whole basket of extra-stinky athletic socks and he sends a whole basket of clean cyber socks to your Mum 💕 💕 💕


Socks greatly appreciated, I know that Chum will be keeping up the tradition!. Wonderful to hear how well he's doing x


----------

